# 2011 boots? Which are the best?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

When it comes to boots you can't just go off what looks best. Best thing to do is go to a store and try on as many pairs that you can. What could be a perfect boot for someone may be a terrible boot for another. Boots are THE most important piece of gear. Just go with what fits you best.


----------



## TotalNoob (Feb 20, 2010)

oh by "looking the best" i mean looking the best performance wise. as in which boots do you think are the best performance and comfort wise. i completely understand the whole comfort thing you just misunderstood what i said sorry for my sketchy wording.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

TotalNoob said:


> I'm looking into new boots for this coming season, which 2011s are looking the best? any suggestions with older boots? what is your favorite boot?
> 
> i am a freestyle rider btw


Burton's SLX is a pretty good boot, pretty much any season's model. A dude once compared it to the Air Jordan of snowboard shoes, i.e. head and shoulders above the rest...


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Anything Thirtytwo. I dont think you can complain about thirtytwo. Try some....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

TotalNoob said:


> oh by "looking the best" i mean looking the best performance wise. as in which boots do you think are the best performance and comfort wise. i completely understand the whole comfort thing you just misunderstood what i said sorry for my sketchy wording.


Honestly most seasoned snowboarders will just tell you to go to your local shop, and try on a bunch of shit because ultimately the pair that fits you the best regardless of what it is, IS the best.

Personally I like Thirty-Two as well, though some people say they are kinda soft.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Asking someone which boot has the best performance is like asking them what the best food is. You'll never know which is really best for you until you try it. Hell, you might even end up liking 100 different boots.

With that said, I always try on my boots first. When I do order online, I return it if doesn't fit good. That however is a long process of receiving and returning. Plus it's a drain on cash for return shipping.

Go buy your boot from a shop. If you want to be a nasty guy, try it on at the shop and then go home and order it online. But at least buy a facemask or socks or something if you do that. That way the shop at least gets some money out of you for trying on their stuff. Unless it's Sports Authority or REI or some other big brand sports retailer


----------



## DimeK2 (Sep 7, 2010)

all about preference my friend. try some on at the shop and see whatsup. i too recommend thirty-two's though. they are nice and soft for freestyle/park but stiff enough to keep you in control


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

TotalNoob said:


> oh by "looking the best" i mean looking the best performance wise. as in which boots do you think are the best performance and comfort wise. i completely understand the whole comfort thing you just misunderstood what i said sorry for my sketchy wording.


There are many reputable brands. For me DC and Salomon have worked great. My first boots were DC phases, they were really cheap and insanely comfortable. The most expensive and high tech boot isn't always the best for you.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

thetraveler said:


> Burton's SLX is a pretty good boot, pretty much any season's model. A dude once compared it to the Air Jordan of snowboard shoes, i.e. head and shoulders above the rest...


I can vouch for these, best boots I've owned. The only drawback is the price though. Thankfully I scored my for cheap on Brociety last December!


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

boots is the best place to spend your snowboard money imho. And you pretty much get wut u pay for. So i say avoid cheap low end shytty boots. Go for something nice like burton ions or driver x. or dc status or judge. k2 maysis or thraxis. there u go.


----------

